# Back legs collapsed suddenly then shaking + drooling??



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, everyone - yesterday my pups were lounging on the sofa after a hard morning of play, when Dabney, my 5-year-old white Standard Poodle, got off of the sofa. I didn't see exactly what happened, but his back legs collapsed, and he began shaking quite hard... not as violently as a seizure, but much worse than just shivering/trembling.

I immediately sprinted over to him to comfort him and didn't encourage him to stand up, but he tried to anyway, and his back legs couldn't support his weight. He continued this extreme shaking and was producing some foamy drool. I brought over some cool water and tried to get him to drink, but he kept refusing. As I sat there panicking and figuring out how in the world I was going to get him to the vet by myself when I have a baby and a toddler, I petted and loved on him and the shaking subsided a bit, but he tried to stand and his back legs slid out on the hardwood floor as though headed to doing the splits.

A few minutes later, as I continued to try to figure out how to get him and my babies to the vet, I sneezed... this apparently amused him and he kissed me and wagged his tail... then, he stood up and started walking around as though nothing was wrong.

I called the vet, and the assistant said that it didn't sound like an emergency, but to bring him in when I can so they could check his hips.

He hasn't had a single problem since this incident; in fact he's been running around, jumping onto and off of our (very tall) bed with no problems, and being his usual very active self.

My husband and I are mystified. What could have happened? We're thinking he landed wrong when jumping off the sofa and hurt a muscle or hit a nerve... but BOTH back legs had the issue. Could it have somehow been a seizure (the shaking and foamy drool)? I'd love any theories, and also any ideas for what to ask the vet to check for... CBC/bloodwork? epilepsy? hip dysplasia (although his blood line is clear of it)? a pinched nerve? (Our elderly girl has degenerative myelopathy so I know what that looks like, and this happened so suddenly, and he recovered so quickly, that I feel sure that's not it.) He is five, and he's never had anything like this happen to him before.

Thanks in advance of any ideas that might help our sweet lovey boy!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Have no idea when paired with foamy drool,,, Seen the dogs act like one of their limps has fallen asleep for sleeping on it weird.. but not the drool with it.. Am thankful that he seems to be doing just fine and back to his normal self.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

This sounds like EIC (exercise induced collapse) or CSS (Canine stress syndrome) however I am not sure if poodles suffer from any of these, and if epilepsy is known in the breed then I would be thinking about it very carefully.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending prayers and well wishes to you and your beautiful baby. I just had someone else ask about epilepsy concerning their Schnauzer/Poodle. I was looking online and found that Poodles are prone to seizures ... just like Schnauzers are prone to pancreatic issues.

Here is the article I gave them ... 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2105&aid=433

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

This sounds like EIC to me also. I know they've identified and can test for the gene in labs, not sure about poodles?

EIC comes very quickly and leaves with no lasting effects.

also, you need to update your signature


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I will ask about that and will update if the vet sheds any light. And yes, I do need to update my signature... everyone looks completely different now! (Poor old Dixie-girl is really showing her age, though...  )


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Given the symptoms that you describe, a seizure is very likely. Drooling is also extremely common during a seizure. Remember that seizures present with a wide variety of ways, ranging from a temporary loss of attention to focal muscle tremors to full convulsions. In addition most seizures are very short (30-120 seconds) and often you don't get to see the actual seizure, but rather you see the post-seizure symptoms. (These are called "post-ictal" signs and are caused by a temporary shortage of neurotransmitter chemicals in the brain. During the post-ictal period the pet can show a wide variety of abnormal neurologic symptoms. These symptoms spontaneously resolve as the brain rebuilds its supply of transmitters.) There are also a number of other neurologic problems that can resemble seizures, including syncope (collapse, which may be neurologic or cardiac) and a transient ischemic attack. Unfortunately there is no way to test for epilepsy or other seizure disorders, so in many cases you have to wait until the problem repeats to get a confirmation. It is always wise to have a general blood panel performed (including thyroid testing) and if the problem repeats you can consider whether to pursue more advanced imaging (MRI, etc.).
Exercise induced collapse is a very interesting thought, although I wouldn't expect the drooling. It has been described in Labradors, and also in Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, Curly-Coated Retrievers, Boykin spaniels, German wirehaired pointers, Pembroke Welsh corgis, and mixed breed dogs thought to be Labrador crosses. I have not heard of it occurring in Standard Poodles.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's also known in Border Collies and Belgian shepherds have been known to have some attacks as well, my girl has had one. So I wouldn't put it past other breeds either! But I agree that a seizure sounds most likely.


----------

